
Linux letting go: 32-bit builds on the way out - alxsanchez
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/05/linux_letting_go_32bit_builds_on_the_way_out/
======
cajuntechie
This is a horrible idea. While I know most machines built in the last 10-15
years are all 64bit, what about all those forgotten PC's and 'appliances' that
sit in closets and dutifully work away? Why should those users be forced to
buy new hardware just to keep running the same workload? Sure, I know that
userbase is small, but the problem is they won't upgrade. We'll just have a
bunch of ancient, unpatched, Linux boxes out there waiting to become zombies.

